# World Record Cube for Sale!



## anderson26 (Apr 17, 2009)

Erik is selling his world record cube on Ebay! 

Here is the link to the cube: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120407734384

and here is the video of Erik selling it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M0PNmB9xfg


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, $30 dollars for a single cube? That's crazy!


----------



## LarsN (Apr 17, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Wow, $30 dollars for a single cube? That's crazy!



What's crazy about that? My best speedcube was 36 dollars.

I bet the cube is gonna go for a lot more than 30 dollars. It has a logo which he won at Danish Open 2008. That was a good comp


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 17, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Wow, $30 dollars for a single cube? That's crazy!



Eh?

Don't the JSK cubes cost something like $30?

I don't think $30 is a lot at all for this cube. If nobody else bought it for $30, I most certainly would.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 17, 2009)

He's putting the logo on a corner? What if the competitor wants to use it themselves in a competition?


----------



## Gparker (Apr 17, 2009)

in a comment he says hes going to sign it and put the date of the world record on there... id buy it but im to young..


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Current highest bid is $102 (USD). WOW!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 18, 2009)

The bid went up from 36 USD after he signed it.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

I predict it goes to at least $200 before the end of next week.


----------



## OneKube (Apr 18, 2009)

If it went up like up $70 in <day $70X7(days)+(original)$30=$520


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2009)

OneKube said:


> If it went up like up $70 in <day $70X7(days)+(original)$30=$520



Because that's exactly how bidding works.


----------



## OneKube (Apr 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> OneKube said:
> 
> 
> > If it went up like up $70 in <day $70X7(days)+(original)$30=$520
> ...



....no I was trying to make an estimate.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 18, 2009)

Bryan said:


> He's putting the logo on a corner? What if the competitor wants to use it themselves in a competition?



"the competititor" could replace the sticker if he/she really wanted to use the cube in an official competition. I don't think the winner of this bid will use this cube for speedcubing though. I could definitly be wrong, but I still don't think it's likely. 

On another note, I predict the cube will sell for well over $200, if it goes over $300 I will be amazed, but that would still be cool.

I wonder if Frank will sell his old Rubik's 5x5x5's and 4x4x4's, or Nakajima his old 3x3x3's now... This seems to be a profitable endeavor.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

While we are on the subject of selling awesome cuber's cubes, who has that adjustable v-5?


----------



## Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

maybe i will sell my old magics.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob said:


> maybe i will sell my old magics.



Oh Bob, how could I forget your Magic's!?!


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2009)

OneKube said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > OneKube said:
> ...



And he was trying to point out that your estimate is faulty because you assume things that are extremely unlikely.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob said:


> maybe i will sell my old magics.



I'll make the first bid at USD$9001.


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2009)

Erik - brilliant idea to sell the cube (especially since you aren't using it regularly anymore). The title of the auction is a bit lacking, but if you market it right, I bet this thing could fetch quite a bit. I wouldn't doubt to see it over $1,000 USD if a couple news stations get ahold of it.

Good luck.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my... The current bid $2500 US.


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2009)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Oh my... The current bid $2500 US.



I see $2025. 

either way, I am pretty shocked it got this high. wow.

i foresee a lot of people doing this same thing.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2009)

OneKube said:


> If it went up like up $70 in <day $70X7(days)+(original)$30=$520





somerandomkidmike said:


> Oh my... The current bid $2500 US.


holy cow....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 20, 2009)

WOW!
I'd say 10 grand before it's over!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2009)

they are some crazy bidders...


ebay said:


> US $2,025.00 Apr-19-09 16:28:53 PDT
> US $2,000.00 Apr-19-09 15:55:50 PDT
> US $2,000.00 Apr-19-09 16:28:42 PDT
> US $1,000.00 Apr-17-09 20:29:19 PDT
> ...


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> they are some crazy bidders...
> 
> 
> ebay said:
> ...



hmmm, yeah. 13 bids between 100-200 and then 1000 followed by 2000. very strange, indeed.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

:O

You can buy a Teraminx for $2000.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 20, 2009)

erik=rich man by the end of all this


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 20, 2009)

Bob said:


> maybe i will sell my old magics.



Do you have any magics with other designs on it? (ex. Harry Potter) I am looking for one at a good price.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> erik=rich man by the end of all this



I wonder what he will do with all the money?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > erik=rich man by the end of all this
> ...



buy 100 good cubes?


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 20, 2009)

Who in the world would pay $2000+ for a cube? Does he think that he'll get a WR with it?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > erik=rich man by the end of all this
> ...



He said in a vid that he'd use it for more cubes or travel


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Who in the world would pay $2000+ for a cube? Does he think that he'll get a WR with it?



Lol or she...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Who in the world would pay $2000+ for a cube? Does he think that he'll get a WR with it?



It's a lengdary cube, maybe someone wants to buy it to add to their cubing collection.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Who in the world would pay $2000+ for a cube? Does he think that he'll get a WR with it?
> ...



It look a crap to me. LOL


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Who in the world would pay $2000+ for a cube? Does he think that he'll get a WR with it?
> ...



I wonder how much it will be worth in the future. Maybe someone will try to resell it. But then again, if the WR is beaten.....


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

That would have been a good advertising name for it. "The Legenday Cube" I think that's what I'll refer to this cube as from now on.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 20, 2009)

I really hope these bidders are legit. If so, good for erik. Hopefully he'll come to US Nationals then


----------



## Gparker (Apr 20, 2009)

byu said:


> That would have been a good advertising name for it. "The Legenday Cube" I think that's what I'll refer to this cube as from now on.



it wont be legendary anymore when the world record is broken


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 20, 2009)

Would the cube be worthless if someone beats the WR?


----------



## toast (Apr 20, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Would the cube be worthless if someone beats the WR?



Still worth 10 dollars or less like any regular cube, I guess.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I really hope these bidders are legit. If so, good for erik. Hopefully he'll come to US Nationals then



hooray!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 20, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Wow, $30 dollars for a single cube? That's crazy!



Wow, 2k for a single cube? That's F***ING CRAZY!!!!



Sa967St said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Who in the world would pay $2000+ for a cube? Does he think that he'll get a WR with it?
> ...



David Calvo!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 20, 2009)

toast said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > Would the cube be worthless if someone beats the WR?
> ...



$10 is worthless compared to $2000. It's like a massive loss.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2009)

My guess is that the bidder is a beginner cuber, I doubt the person is rather experienced in cubing...


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> My guess is that the bidder is a beginner cuber, I doubt the person is rather experienced in cubing...



My guess is contrary to that guess. A person who isn't experienced in cubing would definitely not pay $2000+ dollars for a rubik's cube. When I started, I was unwilling to pay the $15 for a DIY when I could get one for $8 at Target.

Probably someone who has been cubing for a while, knows what the current world record is, has watched several cubing videos, and probably never even visited this website.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 20, 2009)

I still bet it's David Calvo....he has a big collection.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 20, 2009)

more expensive than the teraminx. haha

intense.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> My guess is that the bidder is a beginner cuber, I doubt the person is rather experienced in cubing...



No, it's probably someone who is EXTREMELY experienced in cubing. But not a speedcuber. (There IS a difference, people!) Cubing has to be a pretty sizable chunk of your life before you are willing to pay $2000 for anything cube-related.

If some of you would take the time to check out twistypuzzles you'd know that the cubing community is not just a group of people who want to get their 3x3 times down. It also includes collectors (and theorists, and puzzle modders, and...) and there are a bunch of very serious collectors out there who have paid $1000+ for a very rare puzzle more than once. I wouldn't be at all surprised if one of them was willing to get the 7.08 cube, not to speedcube with, but simply as an item of memorabilia. There is a small group of people for whom it really could be worth $2000 to have the cube that a ridiculous WR was set on.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 20, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> more expensive than the teraminx.



I'd be shocked if the price surpassed the Petaminx.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 20, 2009)

If it was truly a collector, I would think their feedback would be higher than 10.


----------



## OneKube (Apr 20, 2009)

what a huge jump to 2k i dont think anyone expected that


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the bidder is a beginner cuber, I doubt the person is rather experienced in cubing...
> ...



Ah yes you're right. The point I was trying to make is that I think that it is unlikely that very fast cubers would bid for the cube (unless they're a collector) because they would think that it is possible to just get another Rubik's DIY core with type B cubies to make another speedcube, through lubing and turning, which is similar in its quality to the 7.08 cube.


----------



## teller (Apr 20, 2009)

This is interesting.

Cubing is pretty "small time," you know...smaller than Bowling for example, where even there, the Pros can barely scratch out a living. Golf and Poker are definitely higher up than Bowling. Well...cubing is lower than Bowling. You get the idea.

But this auction tells me that cubing is underestimated...that it just needs better marketing and better video production--that the money exists. Nobody expected Erik's cube to command this much.

It's significant.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2009)

I fully expect it to go for way more than either the Teraminx or Petaminx. The high order minxes can be replicated, something like Erik's WR cube is truly one-of-a-kind. If I had a large chunk of dispensable income I would certainly be willing to buy it.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 20, 2009)

This is just outrageous. Awesome, but outrageous.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 20, 2009)

Time for me to practice 3x3... only a little more than 8 secs from my pb to go!


----------



## idpapro (Apr 20, 2009)

DANG, 2025 dollars ALREADY


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 20, 2009)

teller said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> Cubing is pretty "small time," you know...smaller than Bowling for example, where even there, the Pros can barely scratch out a living. Golf and Poker are definitely higher up than Bowling. Well...cubing is lower than Bowling. You get the idea.
> 
> ...



Well it is expanding  I remember the first time I checked all the people that had done 3x3 single in competition on WCA, it was around 3200 or so as I recall. Now I check it and see around 5300. Pretty fun to be in an expanding "sport"(?).


----------

